# Puppy sleeping arrangements



## Teela Brown (Jul 3, 2009)

Where does your puppy/dog sleep?

In your room? Kitchen? Living room? Outside? Garage?

Our puppy sleeps downstairs in the living room. Lately, I have really wanted to move her bed upstairs. I do not like how much time she ends out being by herself  

We - maybe too quickly - tried to bring her upstairs and she got anxious. So we brought her back down. (Should mention...it is a whole section of the house she has not been before, and also where the cat sleeps). 

We are going to start desensitizing her to the upper half of the house. But I was pretty shocked that she was so uncomfortable up there. We have brought her to cottages, and slept over at my parents place with the puppy, and she did not seem to notice/mind sleeping in a new place. But in her own home - she was uncomfy.


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

mine aren't puppies anymore, but when they were, they were crated in the laundry/dinning room area!


----------



## Teela Brown (Jul 3, 2009)

Do they sleep with you now?

See when we got her we wanted her on the laminate floor and right next to the door to avoid accidents. Now she is almost potty-perfect and can sleep through the night without needing to pee.


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

yes he sleeps with us now! But we have to shut our bedroom door to keep him in otherwise we wake up to his big trash can smorgasbord he had in the middle of the night!


----------



## SweetJeannie (Jul 7, 2009)

Mandy, when did your puppy start sleeping with you?

I want my puppy to sleep with me, but of course he is WAY too young.


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

SweetJeannie said:


> Mandy, when did your puppy start sleeping with you?
> 
> I want my puppy to sleep with me, but of course he is WAY too young.


LMAO )not trying to be mean), but he started when he was about 2-3 years old. Old enough to not have accidents or chew things up (besides food covered paper plates in the trash)!!! He loved his crate so it wasn't a big issue and was [pretty independant for the most part when it came to humans. 



Now that he lost his best freind (my rottweieler passed) he is much more velcroish and doesn't like to be alon. He is litteraly my shadow. He isn't getting over the mourning process as well as I thought he would!


----------



## SweetJeannie (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh Im sorry to hear about your Rottweieler.  Its hard to lose a best friend! 

My little guy seems to like his crate as well, but he doesn't have any other dogs really. We have some kitties, but they want NOTHING to do with him. I wonder if he will want to sleep with me when he is older. I guess I won't hold me breath and see what he wants when he is a bit older! Last thing I want on my bedding is puppy pee. 

Although with my luck.. he'll end up sleeping with my daughter -_- . 

Thank you!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Our puppies slept in their crates in the kitchen and living room until they were proofed on potty training. Then, they were gated in the kitchen/living room until they earned the right to be free in the house. Now, they have free run of the house and back yard sleep wherever they want. But not on our bed or our other furniture. They have a couch of their own and many dog beds to choose from.


----------



## Teela Brown (Jul 3, 2009)

FourIsCompany said:


> Our puppies slept in their crates in the kitchen and living room until they were proofed on potty training. Then, they were gated in the kitchen/living room until they earned the right to be free in the house. Now, they have free run of the house and back yard sleep wherever they want. But not on our bed or our other furniture. They have a couch of their own and many dog beds to choose from.


Hellooooo
Did they grow up together or separately? I mean, were any of the pups ever all alone?

I dont want her on the bed...she is going to be BIG and honestly - that is where the cat sleeps. I just would like her closer. I dont think she is NEAR ready for free run yet!


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

My puppy slept in a crate in the front room until she was 5 months old, then she started sleeping on a bed next to the sofa, where she will sleep until it gets light in the mornings... as soon as it gets light she wakes me up to go outside then she plays while I get some more sleep!

At the moment I am sleeping on the sofa which is why she is next to it. Once the bedroom is cleared I will sleep back in there and she will sleep in there with me. But always next to my bed, not on it.

Although she has free run of the house while I am there, she is confined when I go out or need her safe for a while. Then she is in the laundry room which has a tile floor (not necessary now because she is house broken) and nothing she could chew/destroy/hurt herself on if she got bored.

By five months she was housebroken and would ask to go out, so was allowed to sleep out of the crate, but she was never alone for more than 3 hours at a time. Yesterday she got a test... I had to go out and was late home... but 10 hours alone she was fine! And the only real whining I heard when I got back was "take me outside" whining. I was so proud of my puppy


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi,  My two older girls are siblings, and when they were about 12 weeks old, one got very sick and was hospitalized, so Cara was alone for a few nights in her crate in the kitchen. Then those 2 dogs were crated in the kitchen at 4 years old while Jaia was in the living room in his crate for his youth (up to about 16-20 weeks old). So, there was some time when they were alone, yes.


----------



## bnwalker2 (Jan 22, 2008)

The puppies are crated in my bedroom, and the older dogs sleep on the bedroom floor.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Zoey sleeps with us in the bed.. she always has. Maggie on the other hand is sleeping in the crate in the kitchen.. She picked it as her bed and I don't want to discourage her from it.. It's pretty cute.. whenever she gets tired she crawls in there and curls up.. Zoey never did that. She always hated her crate..


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

My dogs sleep in their crates in the kitchen. I refuse to allow my dogs on my bed. It's not a dominance thing or anything screwy like that, I just don't want my dogs or any other sort of animal on my bed.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

Teagan my 4 month old westie pup sleeps in her kennel beside my bed during the night, but when I take her out for a pee break in the morning around 6 or whenever she wakes up She gets to come inside after peeing and sleep in my bed until I get up. Thats our ritual


----------



## lshean (Jan 6, 2009)

Mine sleeps in crate in the Living room, when she was a puppy she slept in her crate in my bedroom.


----------



## Love Sophia (Jul 5, 2009)

I keep Sophie in her crate by my bed. I can't handle her being in the bathroom or in the kitchen more than she has to because she has to be in there during the day when I am at work.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Dec 24, 2008)

Hershey is crated at night, in the living room area. She's not allowed in my bedroom - I'm allergic to most dogs and don't want to take the chance. We've worked on boundary training so she stops at the threshold and waits for me.

She is house trained but I continue to crate her because 1) it gives me peace of mind that she's safe for the night and 2) she knows that crate time = settle down.

We do have a bean bag chair that that she's allowed on and she likes to cuddle on that, as well as the occasional joint nap when I get too comfy.


----------



## JustAnotheRunner (Mar 31, 2009)

Dexter is 7 months (Collie-lab mix) and when he was 5-6 months we had to keep a tight schedule of letting him out. However, a couple times we fell asleep in the living room watching TV with him and woke up in the morning to find he hadn't had any accidents or gotten into anything.

From nights like this we became a little more relaxed at nighttime, and started to let him curl up on the bed a couple times as a treat. Currently, we've had no incidents and trust him every night out of the crate. He usually begins sleeping in the bed between us, and in the morning he is on the floor. He's never roamed out of the room (that we know of).

The only time he's crated now is when we are at work, in the living room. And I still come home during lunch to let him out.

PS. I can't believe how many people crate in kitchen. We tried that once when we brought him home, 4 months old, and he went crazy. Today, he still wont step foot in the kitchen unless there is no one around him and usually only to eat his food. I think he hates the slipperyness of the tile floor. (We have tried introducing him slowly to the kitchen, and treating for bravery, but there's little progress, and I don't know if I want to waste time training that when there's more important fish to fry)


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

At first Trent slept in his crate in my parents' room, then he slept in his crate in my room. At 4 months old, he got to sleep on my bed next to me. We share a pillow and I get to sleep with him breathing on my neck. I also end up curled up in a ball in the corner of my bed while Trent is comfortably stretched out across my blankets. >.<


----------

